# CW45 feeding issues



## s8200 (Jun 3, 2011)

Just got a brand new CW45. Put 100 rounds through it. On the 2nd round the slide didn't go home. Every time this happens (happens every 3rd or 4th round), if I bump the clip the slide will go home and I can fire again. Even when putting in a new clip, the first round doesn't always chamber correctly. Anyone know a fix for this or should I return the gun?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

There are two possibilities:
• The pistol's feed ramp is rough, and needs to be smoothed out, or
• The magazine's feed lips are a little out of spec, and they aren't "aiming" the cartridge properly.

Of the two, with a new pistol it's more likely that the feed ramp needs "breaking in." But you can test this, if you own a spare magazine or two.
(What? You don't own a couple of spare magazines? What were you thinking? Run right out and buy at least two. I'll wait.)
Try shooting with one or more other magazines. If the same thing happens with all (both?) other magazines, it's the feed ramp. If it happens with only one magazine, it's that magazine, so discard it.

Most pistols (well, their feed ramps anyway) need a break-in of perhaps 500 rounds. That's good, because you need the practice.
Or, you can polish the feed ramp and, while you're at it, the chamber too.
The polish job requires neither the factory nor a gunsmith, and it takes about an hour to do. No special tools are necessary.

If you want to do a polish job, which is not a bad idea anyway, send me a PM, and I'll send you the instructions.


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

I have a CW.45 and noticed the same issue today. All total I have around 450 rounds through it. Please upload the instructions here so I can follow.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

UKWildcatFan said:


> I have a CW.45 and noticed the same issue today. All total I have around 450 rounds through it. Please upload the instructions here so I can follow.
> 
> Thanks!


Instructions sent in answer to your PM.


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Much appreciated. I'll take a look this evening. Busy here lately but I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Sep 9, 2011)

I reload and I determined the problem was with my reloads. I crimped them to .469" and they're flawless. SWEET. Oh and, yes, I also polished the feed ramp as I previously was firing lead (I have the CW so this is an option w/o the polygonal barreling).


----------

